# Traveler the Kooligan



## TravelingKoolie (Jan 4, 2011)

It's starting to feel fallish out, not looking forward to winter. But Traveler and I've had a fun FUN summer. Love having my go anywhere dog. 

Spent some time exploring swamps


IMG_8330 by Traveling Koolie, on Flickr

And forests


IMG_8889 by Traveling Koolie, on Flickr

A LOT of time biking


IMG_2165 by Traveling Koolie, on Flickr


6067321744_938d576496_o by Traveling Koolie, on Flickr

Finding a dock 


IMG_6497 by Traveling Koolie, on Flickr

And learning to jump off of it...


IMG_5937 by Traveling Koolie, on Flickr

And then fall off it


IMG_8359 by Traveling Koolie, on Flickr

And then jump off it again


IMG_7276 by Traveling Koolie, on Flickr

He spent some time helping me practice with manual focus by being a good model 


IMG_9821 by Traveling Koolie, on Flickr

And a lot of time annoying everyone


6093904799_ed9a8bf276_o by Traveling Koolie, on Flickr


----------



## TravelingKoolie (Jan 4, 2011)

Spent a lot of time at the park, staring at me until I would throw his ball


IMG_4955 by Traveling Koolie, on Flickr

And retrieving his Kong till the sun went down 


IMG_7741 by Traveling Koolie, on Flickr

And then more staring intently at me until I throw the ball


IMG_2682 by Traveling Koolie, on Flickr

Every once in awhile he would stop and look handsome


IMG_4891 by Traveling Koolie, on Flickr

And then go climb something


IMG_7165 by Traveling Koolie, on Flickr

We even threw in a little reverse dock diving 


IMG_7218 by Traveling Koolie, on Flickr

Fell in love with tennis balls


IMG_2008 by Traveling Koolie, on Flickr

And then cheated on them with his Wubba


IMG_8789 by Traveling Koolie, on Flickr

Had some massive woe at an outdoor concert because people would pass by, some WITHOUT petting him


IMG_0767 by Traveling Koolie, on Flickr

And finished looking handsome again


IMG_6699 by Traveling Koolie, on Flickr

ALL DONE!


----------



## jkliveng (Jul 7, 2011)

gosh I love him


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

He is gorgeous and in such good condition. I love seeing pics of him doing all these fun things!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

You have a beautiful dog, I love his coloring! 
Such fun activities I can't imagine how much fun you all much have had!


----------



## eliza (Jun 6, 2011)

these are such great photos! he's so handsome


----------



## TravelingKoolie (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone!



Crantastic said:


> He is gorgeous and in such good condition. I love seeing pics of him doing all these fun things!


Thanks so much! He gained a pound a couple weeks ago and it made him look a little thicker. I found out he was eating the Kirkland food that my parents feed their dog free range for a couple weeks because he found out how to open and close the container it was in without anyone being the wiser. 

But, now that I got that taken care of he's back to his muscular svelte self



Damon'sMom said:


> You have a beautiful dog, I love his coloring!
> Such fun activities I can't imagine how much fun you all much have had!


We do have a lot of fun! I love that I can take him absolutely everywhere dogs are allowed and never have to worry about it being too crowded, too many odd things, too loud etc. because he handles everything like a pro.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Oh jeez now I need a Koolie just so I can walk around calling him/her my Kooligan lolol


----------



## TravelingKoolie (Jan 4, 2011)

Shaina said:


> Oh jeez now I need a Koolie just so I can walk around calling him/her my Kooligan lolol


Isn't that awesome? A friend told her little kids that their Koolie was a hooligan and then the kid goes "Doesn't that make him a Kooligan?" 

So yeah, I totally stole that from a small child.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

TravelingKoolie said:


> I totally stole that from a small child.


Well done lol.


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

You take excellent photos! Traveler looks like a fun companion


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

He's one of my favorite DF dogs. Just so loaded with character.


----------



## TravelingKoolie (Jan 4, 2011)

My vote is YES! Love this breed. I'm already looking into importing my female with in the next year and half or so. Going to tell my breeder to be on the look out for a solid female with enough spunk and attitude to sink a boat.

Seriously though he has such a bomb proof temperament with endless energy paired with a great off switch. I was at a monthly Reptile/All Animal Expo a week or so ago and it's crazy busy there, always with a ton of people (from slightly unique to down right terrifying) and animals from snakes, to lizards to parrots and ferrets and everything in between. People are loud, kinda crazy (and quite often try to buy your dog off you). It's just plain hectic. I never have to worry with him there.

He spent the whole time sitting at my side making eyes at everyone or sprawled out at my feet with people stepping over, around and on him without caring. He curled up in more people laps than I can count, cuddled with some little kids and just was so very good.

Ok, I'll stop gushing!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I don't think I can add anything that hasn't already been said- he's so handsome and in shape, and you've gotten some fantastic shots of him!


----------



## Polywoggy (Mar 7, 2011)

"Massive woe" lol

Our dogs look very different, but they like the same things. I wish I had many more photos of Willow in her younger days, us having this sort of fun. You have a real treasure here.


----------



## TravelingKoolie (Jan 4, 2011)

Sibe said:


> I don't think I can add anything that hasn't already been said- he's so handsome and in shape, and you've gotten some fantastic shots of him!


Thanks so much! 



Polywoggy said:


> "Massive woe" lol
> 
> Our dogs look very different, but they like the same things. I wish I had many more photos of Willow in her younger days, us having this sort of fun. You have a real treasure here.


I think it's a rare dog that doesn't like getting filthy! Never met a golden that didn't think water and mud was the best thing ever. 

You have no idea how happy I am I've been able to get these shots from the time he was a baby. He's a one in a million dog and believe me, I know what a treasure I have.


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

you need to post more pictures 
i have to live through you for atleast 2 years before i can get another dog, and a koolie is getting closer and closer to the top of the list.


----------



## TravelingKoolie (Jan 4, 2011)

princesstiffany said:


> you need to post more pictures
> i have to live through you for atleast 2 years before i can get another dog, and a koolie is getting closer and closer to the top of the list.


They make the cutest puppies ever.... 


Toolalla Traveler by Traveling Koolie, on Flickr

And I here they work wonderful with Huskies!


----------



## The Red Herring (Dec 16, 2010)

Great thread! Beautiful dog and beautiful pictures! All of the photos are great, but I love the ones with him being annoying and woeful!


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Gosh I could look at pictures of him all day, he's just incredible.


----------



## TravelingKoolie (Jan 4, 2011)

The Red Herring said:


> Great thread! Beautiful dog and beautiful pictures! All of the photos are great, but I love the ones with him being annoying and woeful!


Thanks! He's got that down pat, able to lure in crowds of people from a distance with his Mega Woe



CoverTune said:


> Gosh I could look at pictures of him all day, he's just incredible.


Thanks so much! He really is as fun as he looks too


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

oh my god I love him! If/when there are Traveler puplets I want one!


----------



## Whiplash (Sep 7, 2011)

You know I love me some spotty dog! He's such a fun and happy boy!


----------



## TravelingKoolie (Jan 4, 2011)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> oh my god I love him! If/when there are Traveler puplets I want one!


My breeder has a solid black female that is as cute as a button and it's KILLING me. Want her so bad. 

I think I'm going over the next year and half start throwing money at my breeder so that when the perfect female pops up with the attitude, spunk, build and personality I want I can just say yes please rather than trying to gather up over 2000 dollars. Though.....if anyone wants to import with me....

But yeah, he's going to be heaven when I get to Texas, already found a herding place to go to!



Whiplash said:


> You know I love me some spotty dog! He's such a fun and happy boy!


When I'm not beating him


----------



## TravelingKoolie (Jan 4, 2011)

[Quote removed by moderator]

Splitting the cost makes it SO much cheaper. If I had found someone to split with me when I imported Trav it would have only been 1,050 dollars instead of 2100. SO much better.

Keep poking at him!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

TravelingKoolie said:


> Splitting the cost makes it SO much cheaper. If I had found someone to split with me when I imported Trav it would have only been 1,050 dollars instead of 2100. SO much better.


You know, if I lived in the area I would totally 100% import with you! But unfortunately I'm all the way here in Canada ;__;


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

What a cutie (of course, I'm partial to merles). The tennis ball picture is a classic.


----------



## TravelingKoolie (Jan 4, 2011)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> You know, if I lived in the area I would totally 100% import with you! But unfortunately I'm all the way here in Canada ;__;


There is a breeder in Canada! They've got a couple dogs shipped over from Australia.....just saying 

[Quote removed by moderator]

Don't worry! I've been spending a year and half gathering people that _might_ be interested in splitting shipping and will continue doing that until it's time. Hopefully by then the 15 or so maybes will be a yes. I don't plan on adding another dog for at least a year probably more. I've moving across the country in a few months os everything is really up in the air.

But remember, if you ever have any questions about them or want me to put you in contact with some great friendly Aussies with Koolies just ask!



Pawzk9 said:


> What a cutie (of course, I'm partial to merles). The tennis ball picture is a classic.


Thanks! Merles really are fun, none are the same and it's so fun to see all the different ones.


----------



## jkliveng (Jul 7, 2011)

i am dying for one of these guys, as soon as we are out of this town home i am getting one no matter what!


----------



## TravelingKoolie (Jan 4, 2011)

jkliveng said:


> i am dying for one of these guys, as soon as we are out of this town home i am getting one no matter what!


They are incredibly awesome dogs! For the right person they are the best dogs ever; endless energy but amazing personality and temperament. Do you have a breeder picked out?


----------



## jkliveng (Jul 7, 2011)

I have researched it, but being the states it will really depend on what will be ready when I am ready. I can see us being here another 2 years so I didn't want to fall in love so soon.  I think having another dog will do wonders for my current JRT, and by the time we are ready for the second, my jack will have undergone all the classes I am signing up for at the beginning of next year, and left his toddler stages. Otherwise he will just be a terrible off the wall example of how not to act.


----------



## TravelingKoolie (Jan 4, 2011)

jkliveng said:


> I have researched it, but being the states it will really depend on what will be ready when I am ready. I can see us being here another 2 years so I didn't want to fall in love so soon.  I think having another dog will do wonders for my current JRT, and by the time we are ready for the second, my jack will have undergone all the classes I am signing up for at the beginning of next year, and left his toddler stages. Otherwise he will just be a terrible off the wall example of how not to act.


Are you planning to import from Australia? 

And just so you know, Traveler has a love affair with small dogs. He thinks the sun rises and sets with them so I bet your JRT and a Koolie would be adorable!


----------



## jkliveng (Jul 7, 2011)

It really seems like the only option, I did not look at the one you mentioned in Canada. I ran across some Karolina Koolies website that is very out of date but said "1st US Breeder of KCA Registered Australian Koolies" but even though it was super old, I read on to find out they had difficulties with their first birth and were unlikely to try again, and that was in 2006. You can imagine how my eyes lit up when I ran across a possibility of a breeder within the state I live in! 

That's funny that Traveler has a love for smaller dogs, Mick is the exact opposite. We were at the park the other day and oddly enough no one was much bigger than him, so he just hunted squirrels by himself for hours.


----------



## TravelingKoolie (Jan 4, 2011)

jkliveng said:


> It really seems like the only option, I did not look at the one you mentioned in Canada. I ran across some Karolina Koolies website that is very out of date but said "1st US Breeder of KCA Registered Australian Koolies" but even though it was super old, I read on to find out they had difficulties with their first birth and were unlikely to try again, and that was in 2006. You can imagine how my eyes lit up when I ran across a possibility of a breeder within the state I live in!


http://www.avaloncoolies.com/ If I was going to get a dog from them I would personally only get one out of the dogs they got from Australia (Coolibah and Borahview) 

For me, importing from Australia is pretty much what I would do (and did  )

Yeah, Karolina Koolies isn't breeding anymore, she was the first breeder I looked at too! But there are a lot of great breeders in Australia! And some amazing dogs. And it's a rabies free country so no quarantine


----------

